# 1948   ??



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2013)

Serial number is E08710 (August 1948)
This was offered to me yesterday.
Has rear adjusters but, the serial indicates 48. 

Any idea what this once was? Red/white paint scheme...possibly a DX Standard? So many different mid range Schwinn model that I cant decipher what it originally was. 
I offered the guy $50....should I offer more and does it look salvageable or just too much work?

The assessment is based on this picture.
Seat, pedals and hbars are in toast. 
Frame looks sound, fenders are in rough shape, painted white with red pin stipe rims, original tires (Chain Royals?)  but, probably just wall hangers. Torpedo light is done as well as the headlight on the bars.
Does have what looks to be a good front fork assy. Doubt it is a safety lock version. Would be worth it if it is.

I appreciate your input as always


----------



## mruiz (Sep 9, 2013)

That is a nice one John. I would be interested, Can you get it? Maybe a trade. I got a 1956 Corvette for trade the year you were made.
 Mitch


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bike is a prewar 40/41 DX model.  Paint spears look like BF Goodrich style, can't see badge. Well worth 50$!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice. 1940 dx. Has the little fork bumper too along with the 41 style springer so possible late late 40. I think the 48 serials have 6  numbers opposed to yours having 5...


----------



## jpromo (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice, nice. Are the fenders just a respray or are they reverse scheme, with red pinstripes? I've yet to have a DX come through my stable.

Reading it again, it sounds like your offer may yet to be accepted? I'd have no problem paying 200$ for it sight unseen. Looks like a solid project with good original character.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jason, are you interested in this DX?
I really am not sure if its a project I want at the moment. Now if it is a real good deal on the bike I might snatch it up but if not then I could help you get it at whatever I can get it for. Then there is shipping from 23518.
Going to look at it today.
 I'll post better picks later.
This guy says he may have a lead on about 8 vintage bikes and asked if I  was interested...got to see pictures first....so we'll see if this will be a good relationship.
He runs into these while he's searching for antique motorcycle parts. Not a hobby I'd want to get into....way too much money any work in that hobby, besides I know nothing about vintage motorcycles.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2013)

Didn't see your reply Mitch....let's see what we have here.
If it has the functioning cycle lock fork I might keep this one if the price is right.
Don't have a BF in my collection yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 9, 2013)

Snap that thing up!  The light on the bars is, I believe, a spotlight, has a mount so the user can swivel it about.  Don't toss it out, put it on eBay or send it to me.  Looks like a great find, that bike.  Can't go wrong with the pre-war stuff.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2013)

Geoff, the light is a display piece and way past functional.




Spent some looking this bike over, right side up, upside down and every which way.
This bike has great potential as a survivor. The fenders are painted cream I'm guessing and not sure if they are OG. Other than the top bar the paint is in good shape on the frame.
As suspected the fork spring is pitted pretty good...patina'd as we say. Same with the hbar. I do love these wide bars though. Pedals are toast. Sweetheart looks salvageable as does the crank.. seat is another project in the making for sure.
It was mentioned earlier that it had the front bumpers and they are worn off now.
Very cool looking hbar stem. Would love to know if that was a schwinn style.
Morrow hub that feel like it needs an overhaul or service.
Front rim is a replacement. Dry rotted rear Goodyear tire but the front  Lighting Darts chain tread is still playable.

Now the bad part.....
Did find a split on the flattened portion of one of the rear dropouts. Doesn't look like it would affect the structural integrity, and should have helped my cause with my offer.  But he wouldn't go any lower than $150....was asking $250 originally. $100 drop in price isn't too bad for a prewar schwinn I would guess.
And you were right it is a BF badged bike. Don't have one and might just get this one because of that.
Seller has a lead on a number of bike up north that he plans on getting. He's not a bicycle guy, he's a vintage motorcycle collector.
Trying to establish a working relationship with him on the bikes he picks up....research and throwing them out to those that might want to buy. 
Short of it all is that my $50 offer was not accepted.

























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 9, 2013)

A few more pics.





























He wanted to throw this in as a deal breaker 
Late 50s Murray ( look at the size of that chainring!) Sonic Flite.
Pretty bad shape...yard art essentially.





And this scooter





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 9, 2013)

*Very late 1940 DX*

Early use of the flat Lobdells on a 1940 equipped bike.  Maybe because it was Goodrich model is was out in 1941.  
Springer is also the 1941 version fork.  Odd bike...........Frame mfg 1940.  Most likely sold in 1941.
1940 fenders and guard.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 10, 2013)

1940-41...I can understand they might have mixed to two production years back then. From what many of you have said, it wasn't an uncommon occurrence if short on parts during the latter year or needed to use up the previous years stock.
I'm curious about the hbar stem. The grooves milled in both sides, is this unusual or possibly a BF Goodrich identifier?
( update...just viewed Greene's heavyweight book on added parts and see that this stem is a "Swan Deluxe" stem.)

 Also this has a bolt on kickstand. I thought these Schwinns had welded on stands. 






The aftermarket rack is a chromed one. 
After looking at Geoffs reference book I see that this bike has the desirable sliding clamp style seat. It does have the side tabs still intact....buy obviously needs a Bob U restoration.





And it appears it had a tank at one time....evidence of scratches where it would have been mounted is visible.
Dang this would have been cool if it was an Autocycle or something.

I only have Geoffs "1946-1964 Heavyweight" reference to go by.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Missed it*

Well if you snooze you loose. Which is what I did on this one.
Contacted the seller yesterday after being on the road all week and I missed the purchase by 6 hours.
He sold the dang thing for $125....and I balked at the reasonable offer of $100....what was I thinking.

Next:eek:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 20, 2013)

*Here is an Original in that BF Goodrich Challenger .... with goodies*

I thought I would post wht the bicycle is suppose to look like .... stock ... well this example is not mine - but it has some optional equipment added ... enjoy .. ride vintage .. Frank 




40challenger3 by CYCLONE FRANK, on Flickr


----------

